

Help Me Decide Email Service Providers (ESPs) - dangersilv

Responsys 
ExactTarget 
BlueHornet
SendGrid+SendWithUs<p>others?<p>Trying to decide between them. Sending out 50mill emails per year. Hoping to stay under 50k&#x2F;yr<p>Interested in a lot of functionality and REST API...  Any advice you could provide would be AWESOME!!<p>Thanks
======
mrmch
Hey dangersilv, Matt here, co-founder of sendwithus. Get in touch (Matt at
sendwithus dot com) and I'm more than happy to have an honest conversation
about what you're trying to do, and what the right fit is.

I've told folks to use other products before (ask Grace at Watsi).

